# List of Tools for Local 3 IBEW NYC



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

As some of you may know, I just got accepted into the apprentice program this week for local 3 in NYC. I know I'm still waiting for the orientation and physical and most likely I won't start till next class in jan/feb but for those that have been working and may still have the list of tools we will need, the one they sent you could you possible send me the list one way or another so I can start to get my tools.


----------



## lane1226 (Jan 14, 2013)

congrats on getting in...here is a scan of the list they gave us.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, local 3 would be the absolute last place I would ever think would require the men to provide their own PPE.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

In my local its just an unspoken agreement that contractor supply gloves. But if you look in the contract it doesn't say anywhere that they have too. Get off of a big job and work for a small outfit good luck getting a pair of gloves.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

OSHA reg.'s state the employer is responsible for certain PPE items.

As an employer, would you want to be responsible/liable for your employees poor choice of PPE?

*Handout #7 - Employers Must Provide and Pay for PPE - OSHA*


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Must be an old list, 

Bell bottoms?

Fuse puller on an apprentice list is a little odd to me.

I also find one pair of channel locks a little odd. Seems like most of the time you need a pair, you really need 2 pair.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

they really need to update the list. I believe thats the same list i got 25 years ago


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

what are they stripping MC with, a hacksaw?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

An awl? Wtf last time i used an awl was in votech sch 20 yrs ago


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> An awl? Wtf last time i used an awl was in votech sch 20 yrs ago


 
I use one all the time, it depends on what you do and what your used to.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use one all the time, it depends on what you do and what your used to.


hole for settng rawl plugs Mech?


----------



## BXSquish (Nov 30, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> An awl? Wtf last time i used an awl was in votech sch 20 yrs ago


Just used my AWL this week to start my hole to drill through steel. Great tool.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I worked on a building where the walls were made of some kind of foam insulation covered with a very thin gauge steel. The self-drilling screws we had ('silver bullets' don't know people call them "self-tapping") would obliterate enough steel to make an unreliable fastening, but by poking the steel first with an awl the screws would grab the steel enough to provide a very secure connection and the process went very quickly too. 

Other than this little anecdote, I can't think of too many uses for an awl.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> hole for settng rawl plugs Mech?


 
That's the most common use for me, but I mark holes with it all the time and use it as a scribe, center punch as well as a pin punch. It comes in handy, I find myself sharpening the point pretty often. It's also the best thing for the dip switches on PC boards.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

360max said:


> what are they stripping MC with, a hacksaw?


A contractor supplied roto-split.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> An awl? Wtf last time i used an awl was in votech sch 20 yrs ago


I use an awl fairly often. Good for starting drills in steel, starting holes in sheetrock, lining up panel covers, temporarily holding up covers, poking holes in caulk tubes etc. etc.

I used one today to spin out a hollow wall lead anchor set tool instead of using pliers.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've used an awl for breaking the tile on the backs-plash to allow the plate screw to sit properly. Tiles installers seem to forget about the plate screws.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

s.kelly said:


> Must be an old list,
> 
> Bell bottoms?
> 
> ...



s.kelly, no bell bottoms, I saw that too...now *that* is a look


3" of 14 oz. bridle leather work belt with dual Oxy ProTool bags

and

light blue double knit...bell bottoms...2 inches too short :laughing:



.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

lane1226 said:


> congrats on getting in...here is a scan of the list they gave us.


A fellow Apprentice gave this list to me a few weeks ago, it seems they haven't changed the list since the 70's-early 80's.


----------



## relica85 (Aug 15, 2013)

lane1226 said:


> congrats on getting in...here is a scan of the list they gave us.


This is the list they gave us during orientation last week (8/20/13). It's missing a lot. Maybe we dont need all these things right now. For any one who can't open the attachment, the list is missing everything without the stars.


----------

